# Dead Space 2 und die Eliteanzüge



## Kaeksch (21. Februar 2011)

*Dead Space 2 und die Eliteanzüge*

Hab bei DS2 ein Neues Spiel + gestartet und bin auch schon wieder fast durch.
Nu is mir aufgefallen das man bis auf den Elite Sicherheitsanzug keine anderen findet.
Hab darauf hin mal gegoogelt und auch Erklärungen dazu gefunden wo noch andere zu finden sind.
Nur irgendwie stimmt das nich. Weder bei Kapitel 9 noch 11 sind die an der angegebenen Stelle zu finden.
Kann das jemand bestätigen oder hat jemand doch irgendwo noch andere Anzüge gefunden?

MfG


----------



## Andy19 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space 2 und die Eliteanzüge*

Vielleicht hilft das:

http://www.brighthub.com/video-games/pc/articles/105419.aspx


----------



## tavrosffm (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space 2 und die Eliteanzüge*

in den kommentaren zu der verlinkten seite steht aber auch dass da niemand was findet an den angegebenen locations.


----------



## Andy19 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space 2 und die Eliteanzüge*



tavrosffm schrieb:


> in den kommentaren zu der verlinkten seite steht aber auch dass da niemand was findet an den angegebenen locations.


 Anscheinend werden einige Anzüge erst nach dem ersten Mal durchspielen freigeschaltet, was erklären könnte warum die Leute aus dem ersten Link von meinem ersten Kommentar nicht alle finden können.

noch ein paar Seiten:

http://segmentnext.com/2011/01/26/dead-space-2-schematics-location-guide/

http://current.com/1ls4d4c


----------



## Kaeksch (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space 2 und die Eliteanzüge*

Bei deinem ersten Verweis steht in den Kommentaren das die Leute durchgespielt haben und ein + Spiel gestartet haben und trotzdem nichts zu finden war.
Scheint ja wohl ein Bug zu sein. Es ist absolut nichts zu finden. Nur der Polizei Anzug aber den gibts ja sowieso im ersten Shop zu kaufen.
So ein Scheiß. Spiel extra nochma wegen der Eliteanzüge.


----------

